# Fishknow.com



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

very cool.
unfortunately it only gives you whatever the google spider found,
so it does not really search those web sights, rather it limits you
to just those web sights what google would have found normally.
it seems your results are maybe getting limited by google itself.

for example, if you search "spypet" you find that name related to
plantedtank.net and hackingnetflix.com so your filter is limiting that
search to only plantedtank.net. however, when using your filter
only 1 hit comes up for plantedtank.net, while on google you will
find at least 3 different hits for spypet.

*Suggestions:* script the [.............] Search box so it will
retype what you last searched back into the box like google does.
It's such a pain in the neck to have to retype your search while
you are keep searching then try to refine your keywords.

See if you can include many of the fish NEWSGROUPS
in your search participants, not just the web sights.


----------



## cichlid80 (Aug 15, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the feedback! I will take a look at getting the newsgroups listed also.

Yep, it uses Google's information but only for the sites I've selected so it is more of a whitelist for aquarium information (rather than getting back everything Google has to offer which can be like drinking from a firehose).

Anyhow, my hope is that it can reduce some of the noise/clutter when searching online (less broken personal web sites, more "real" information from forums). 

I'm trying to come up with good keywords to test it, so far things like laterite and substrate seem to come up with good results (more relevant than google) but there is still some flakiness with other keywords. I put in iron and got no results, tried again 5 mins later and got 3 results, tried again 20 mins later and got 6 results, etc. :fish:


----------

